# How to clean CO2 diffuser?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

After a few days the white ceramic surface turns green. How do you clean it?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Found the answer by just using Google. Bleach. Worked in 10 minutes.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Be sure to double dechlorinate it by soaking over night.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it is turning green that fast I would think your lighting period is too long and surprised you don't have algae in other areas.


----------

